# Canadian Army Tunneling Corps



## Ex-SHAD (28 May 2012)

Our local Texahoma PBS station recently had on a documentary on tunneling during the First World War. The documentary primarily focused on the British Army and more specifically the Royal Engineers, however there was also mention of Canadian efforts in tunneling during the war. According to the documentary Canadian tunneling efforts were divided between two organizations. The Royal Canadian Engineers who came from both the Permanent Active Militia and Non-Permanent Active Militia components of the "Canadian Militia"(Army), and the Canadian Tunneling Corps which was formed overseas and with both officers and other ranks recruited directly from the Canadian mining industry. The Canadian Tunneling Corps was disbanded with little fanfare in 1918, and for the most part their exploits have been overlooked by the daring sappers of the Royal Canadian Engineers Tunneling Companies.

Now with all that being said, who would other than the Canadian Military Engineers Regimental Association have any information on the topic?


----------



## McG (28 May 2012)

The the CME Museum. 
http://www.cmemuseum.ca/


----------



## Haletown (28 May 2012)

good read

http://www.wlu.ca/lcmsds/cmh/back%20issues/CMH/volume%201/issue%201-2/Boire%20-%20The%20Underground%20War.pdf


----------



## Ex-SHAD (28 May 2012)

Thanks for the informative article Haletown.


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 May 2012)

War Diaries

1st Tunnelling Company, Canadian Engineers 

2nd Tunnelling Company, Canadian Engineers 

3rd Tunnelling Company, Canadian Engineers


----------



## Spr.Earl (26 Jun 2012)

If my old gray matter is correct,the 1st and 2nd Tunneling Companies were stood up again in WWII and served mainly on Gibraltar digging new tunnel's and returned to England some time in 43.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (30 Jun 2012)

A guide to source documents for you

http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/obj/005/f2/005-1142.29.030-e.pdf


----------

